
Everything you wanted to know about machine learning but didn't know whom[video] - diego898
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKrO71KQ9NY
======
diego898
Title: Everything you wanted to know about machine learning but didn't know
whom to ask

Speaker: Sanjeev Arora

Affiliation: Princeton University; Visiting Professor, School of Mathematics

Date: November 27, 2017

